# Java Desktop Anwendung erstellen. Womit?



## RoNa (15. Okt 2011)

Hallo Experten,

was ist jetzt so aktuell für GUI-Entwicklung so 'state of the art'? Womit sollte man heute mit Java eine GUI-Anwendung machen? Ich habe vor Jahren paar Anwendungen mit Swinng App Framework gemacht, und fand es OK. Aber nun sagte mir einer: das Projekt sei tot.

Ich hätte eine Anwendung mit ein paar Masken und die übliche Persistierung in DB. JPA, Maven sollten machbar sein. Einen guter GUI-Editor in Eclipse wäre nicht schlecht.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

> Einen guter GUI-Editor in Eclipse wäre nicht schlecht.


Der WindowBuilderPro ist ganz gut.

Für Rich clients gibts zum Beispiel das Eclipse RCP framework.


----------



## hdi (16. Okt 2011)

Hast du denn nicht das aktuellste Eclipse? (Indigo)



> The most significant new project in the Indigo release is WindowBuilder, a sophisticated tool for building graphical user interfaces with SWT and Swing. WindowBuilder was previously a commercial tool developed by Instantations, but was acquired by Google last year. Google opened the source code and contributed it to the Eclipse Foundation so that it could be incorporated into the IDE as the standard user interface design tool. Google has continued to actively develop the project since opening the source code.


----------



## RoNa (16. Okt 2011)

Ich guck's mir heute an. 

Swing App Framework hat aber auch Lifecycle definiert und z.B. Rossources. RCP ist ein bisschen oversized, oder?


----------

